
Kubernetes installation on Ubuntu 20.04 – 18.04 – 16.04 ((“hashicorp/bionic64”)) - rahulwagh17
https://jhooq.com/14-steps-to-install-kubernetes-on-ubuntu-18-04-and-16-04/
======
rahulwagh17
In this article on "14 Steps to Install kubernetes on Ubuntu 18.04 and 16.04"
we are going to create Kubernetes cluster along with kubeadm on Ubuntu 18.04
(The same steps can be used for the Ubuntu 16.04 as well)

